# External filter keeps filling with air!



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey all, I have an external filter (an All Pond Solutions one, 1000 lph) that I have been running for a couple of months now.

Thing is every15-20 mins the filter makes a crazy noise which is air passing through the impellor. I have no idea why this is happpening as it was fully primed before being turned on. I can't see a leak anywhere and dont know how this can happen!

HELP!!! :lol2:


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

do you have an air pump running to an air stone anywhere near the inlet for the filter?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Check that the filter is sitting level on the floor with a spirit level. I had a higher rated all pond solutions filter for a while and found that unless all the hard pipework was below the water level that air would get in. If there's any joins above water level try wrapping some plumbers tape (PTFE) around the join and see if it stops.


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

goldie1212 said:


> do you have an air pump running to an air stone anywhere near the inlet for the filter?


I don't have an air pump, its a heavily planted tank



_simon_ said:


> Check that the filter is sitting level on the floor with a spirit level. I had a higher rated all pond solutions filter for a while and found that unless all the hard pipework was below the water level that air would get in. If there's any joins above water level try wrapping some plumbers tape (PTFE) around the join and see if it stops.


Will check its level when I get home, however it is below the tank, the only joins above water level are the screw fits between the green tubing and the solid black pipework, is it worth taping these? Im slightly concerned about getting it off again!


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

Its my guess that you still have some air in the system in the filter box itself.
This is sometimes finding its way around the impellor.


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Look really closely for microscopic cracks in the pipework, if you're positive there are no leaks in the canister itself. I had a Rena XP3 that was doing this exact thing, and I found a couple of seriously tiny cracks in the inlet pipe. So tiny I'm surprised I found them. I changed to a length of hose and problem solved. But Rena XPs have a bit of a silly design, as the inlet pipe is made of sections so you can choose length. Unfortunately it's wide open to cracks forming :roll:

You can also try PTFE tape around any joins, that might be easier to remove should you need it.

ETA: Sorry Simon, you already said PTFE, for some reason I had it in my head you said something else :lol2:


----------



## Doodle (Aug 7, 2008)

Paul B said:


> Its my guess that you still have some air in the system in the filter box itself.
> This is sometimes finding its way around the impellor.


Nah, this is far too much air for 'leftover' - had a build up of about 8-9" of air in the tubing (which is about 1" wide).



AnythingWithAShell said:


> Look really closely for microscopic cracks in the pipework, if you're positive there are no leaks in the canister itself. I had a Rena XP3 that was doing this exact thing, and I found a couple of seriously tiny cracks in the inlet pipe. So tiny I'm surprised I found them. I changed to a length of hose and problem solved. But Rena XPs have a bit of a silly design, as the inlet pipe is made of sections so you can choose length. Unfortunately it's wide open to cracks forming :roll:
> 
> You can also try PTFE tape around any joins, that might be easier to remove should you need it.


Will check the pipework and PTFE the joins then. This filter is ace, but has been nothing but a problem to set up!!!


----------



## uk bulldog (May 3, 2011)

Hi i have a couple of these filters i have the 1300 ltr model & the 2000 ltr model & both of these do the same thing i have found if you give them a bit of a shake/wobble they clear themselfs others i have spoken to who have these filters have all said about the same thing, other than that they are no problem & do there job & i would expect more problems than that from a cheap filter but you get what you pay for so cant grumble.

Paul


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

AnythingWithAShell said:


> Look really closely for microscopic cracks in the pipework, if you're positive there are no leaks in the canister itself. I had a Rena XP3 that was doing this exact thing, and I found a couple of seriously tiny cracks in the inlet pipe. So tiny I'm surprised I found them. I changed to a length of hose and problem solved. But Rena XPs have a bit of a silly design, as the inlet pipe is made of sections so you can choose length. Unfortunately it's wide open to cracks forming :roll:
> 
> You can also try PTFE tape around any joins, that might be easier to remove should you need it.
> 
> ETA: Sorry Simon, you already said PTFE, for some reason I had it in my head you said something else :lol2:


I don't normally venture into the fish section but im glad I did! I'm setting up a pauladarium style vivarium for my crested geckos and we are using an inlet pipe made of sections aswell, it is the eheim version though. 
Eheim GmbH & Co. KG | Accessories - installation (GB)

Will this get similar problems to what you just described?


----------



## AnythingWithAShell (Apr 14, 2009)

Theoretically it could, but it depends on the plastic used and quality I guess. My XP3 wasn't old when it happened though. And the XPs don't have those black o-rings, they just slid into place. I think me pushing them on too tight (in an attempt to ensure no air leaks!) probably caused the cracks. I have another filter with an inlet pipe like that one you linked, and so far no problems at all, and it was a far far cheaper make off eBay than the Rena


----------

